#  > Bazaar >  > Werk aangeboden en gevraagd >  Werken in Marokko?

## Nova Pecunia

Hallo allemaal,

Nova Pecunia is een acquisitiebureau dat al 3 jaar is gevestigd in Marokko, Casablanca. 
Wij zijn voornamelijk gespecialiseerd in het maken van afspraken voor onze adviseurs/accountmanagers in de buitendienst. 
Voor onze opdrachtgevers werven wij potentiele klanten en in plaats van een harde verkoopgesprek, stellen wij eerst een afspraak voor, voor een kennismaking.

Wegens een aantal nieuwe projecten zijn wij weer opzoek naar nieuwe krachten die ons team willen versterken.

Het gaat om de functie Agendaplanner.
Als agendaplanner ben je verantwoordelijk voor het maken van afspraken voor onze adviseurs in de buitendienst. 
Ook beheer jij de agenda's en draag je zorg voor de nauwkeurigheid hierin. 
Door de variatie in je werk heb je een aantal agenda's onder je hoede van verschillende adviseurs. 
Via de agenda's geven de adviseurs hun beschikbaarheid weer en op basis daarvan maak jij de afspraken. Een goede communicatie en focus is dus erg belangrijk!

Onze Voordelen:
* Een goede en gezellige werksfeer
* Een zeer aantrekkelijke basis salaris van 12.000 DH NETTO*+ gegarandeerde bonussen!
* Een nieuw kantoor in het zakelijkcentrum van Casablanca
* Een werkweek van 40uur, met elke week 4 uur betaalde bonus
* Zowel de Marokkaanse als Belgische feestdagen verlof OF 200% uitbetaald
* Zorgverzekering
* Na 3 maanden proef, een arbeidscontract van onbepaalde duur
* Variatie aan projecten dus veel afwisseling
* Een klein familair bedrijf met Europese normen en een opendeur beleid.

Onze Eisen:
* Het nederlands beheren in goed woord en geschrift, accentloos.
* Enkele affiniteit met de Telefoon is een pr
* Een teamplayer
* Stabiliteit
* Minimaal 3 maanden beschikbaar

Herken jij jezelf hierin en wil jij deze uitdaging aan?

Stuur dan snel je CV naar [email protected] of stuur een prive bericht!


Wie weet tot snel!

Groeten,
Nova Pecunia Casablanca

----------


## Maintje92

Moet je echt perse uit Belgi komen of mag Nederland ook. ?

----------


## Nova Pecunia

> Moet je echt perse uit Belgi komen of mag Nederland ook. ?



Beste,

U mag ook uit Nederland komen? :-)

Bij interesse kunt u ons uw Cv doorsturen en wij nemen contact met u op om eventuele verdere vragen te beantwoorden.


Groeten,
Nova Pecunia

----------


## Maintje92

Ik heb me cv gestuurd ik wacht op u antwoord ☺

----------


## Maintje92

Ik heb een email gestuurd hoelang duurt het tot dat ik antwoord krijg.

----------

